

Diffboard on Hacker News - a post mortem analysis. - b_k
http://balazs.kutilovi.cz/blog/2012/04/13/diffboard-on-hacker-news-an-analysis/

======
tstegart
Thanks, its always great to see how things went.

~~~
b_k
Yep, funny how all the traffic spikes look almost the same...check out a
similar analysis on thetaboard: [http://www.thetaboard.com/blog/hacker-news-
frontpage-post-mo...](http://www.thetaboard.com/blog/hacker-news-frontpage-
post-mortem)

~~~
dclaysmith
FTFY: [http://www.thetaboard.com/blog/hacker-news-frontpage-post-
mo...](http://www.thetaboard.com/blog/hacker-news-frontpage-post-mortem?r=382)

